# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Problème de connexion à SQL Server

## SandraG

Bonjour,

je me connecte  1 BD SQL via les lignes de code suivantes :



```

```

Sur le poste de developpement a marche super mais sur un autre poste j'ai l'erreur suivante :

*DBMS MSS Microsoft SQL Server is not supported in your current intallation*

Avec mon exe j'ai mis les composants suivants :

libjcc.dll
pbaen90.tlb
pbdwe90.dll
pblab90.ini
pbrtc90.dll
pbtra90.dll
pbvm90.dll
pbodb90.dll 
dbodbc8.dll 
libjsybheap.dll

Qq 1 peut m'aider?
Merci d'avance
Sandra

----------


## SandraG

J'ai trouv la solution, la voici car a pourrait servir  qq1 d'autre :

il manquait tout simplement pbmss90.dll

Sandra

----------

